# What age do you think the opposite sex is most attractive



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

If you are a male, what age do you think Females are most attractive:
20-26
27-33
34-40
41+

If you are a Female, what age do you think Males are most attractive:
20-26
27-33
34-40
41+

ETA: This is more in regards to physical attraction (not what you can get given your age). Which age group turns your head...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't think I can do it. Some women peak early and others late and some just radiate from the onset of puberty until the grave.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Think of it as you are newly single and you are on a dating app and can only set your age range in one of the above periods. Which would you choose?

ETA: Or just which period on average you think the opposite sex turns your head...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Think of it as you are newly single and you are on a dating app and can only set your age range in one of the above periods. Which would you choose?


Dating app for an actual relationship, or just looking for a hookup with a hottie?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

34-40 but I wouldn't date anyone younger than 30 just on principle unless she was rare.

My actual dating range would more closely be between 30-60.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Think of it as you are newly single and you are on a dating app and can only set your age range in one of the above periods. Which would you choose?
> 
> ETA: Or just which period on average you think the opposite sex turns your head...


They all do!!!!!>


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

samyeagar said:


> Dating app for an actual relationship, or just looking for a hookup with a hottie?


I would say hookup with a hottie, since this is more about physical attraction (than what you can get given your age). What age group turns your head...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

There is of course variation in individual cases, but throughout my life, I've always found the opposite sex to be most attractive at or near whatever my age was at the time. 

This holds true even to this day even in my mid 50s. 

For example, I can look at, say Gail Gadot or Scarlett Johansson and acknowledge that they are very attractive, but I'm more impressed by a Sandra Bulluck, Laura Linney, or Mariska Hargitay.

And of course, my wife, who is only two months away from me in age, is the most attractive of all.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

The hottest age is that of the current inhabitant of my lap - whatever that happens to be.

One of the great(?) things about getting older is the expanded range of women you find attractive.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> There is of course variation in individual cases, but throughout my life, I've always found the opposite sex to be most attractive at or near whatever my age was at the time.
> 
> This holds true even to this day even in my mid 50s.
> 
> ...


Then I would say you would fall into thr 41+ group. I've always thought Mariska Hargity (the SUV chick?) looked pretty good at any age, but I'd certainly say she was more of a knockout her first years on the show...even if I didn't completely dig the short hair.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I don't think I can do it. Some women peak early and others late and some just radiate from the onset of puberty until the grave.


This.

I have found women from late teens to upwards of 50 to be attractive. 

I think of it like fruit. Sometimes I am in the mood for cherries...and sometimes I may want melon(s) but it(they) is(are) out of season...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

I would say mostly 20-26 is what turns my head.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Taking physical appearance alone, I chose 27-33. 

I wouldn't be surprised if most people didn't choose men and women in their mid- late twenties as the most attractive. Youth is beautiful. Combined with some maturity it's damn near irresistible.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Based on physical solely, I go with 27-33. TBH, aside from my W and maybe a very few others, I don't see a lot of particularly attractive woman in their late 30s and after.

Once again though, just talking physical looks at first glance. That same 27-33 could open their mouth and quickly knock their score down


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Lila said:


> Taking physical appearance alone, I chose 27-33.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if most people didn't choose men and women in their mid- late twenties as the most attractive. Youth is beautiful. Combined with some maturity it's damn near irresistible.


Yeah, I suspect this is the case for both men and women if one is only considering the physical attractiveness of an age group as a collective whole. Taking women individually, I find some women in pretty much every age group physically attractive.

Though for me, there is a huge difference between simply finding someone physically attractive, and feeling the tinglies and actually feeling like having sex with them.


----------



## 00buck (Jun 2, 2016)

34-40 ranger here. 

I see silly young girls when I look at young 20 somethings- and I ain’t into that- anymore . 

I’m very attracted to a Woman’s body, not the still growing version.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Lila said:


> Taking physical appearance alone, I chose 27-33.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if most people didn't choose men and women in their mid- late twenties as the most attractive. Youth is beautiful. Combined with some maturity it's damn near irresistible.


Not me! I find a reasonably physically fit man with some gray in his hair and the calm, direct confidence and mature intelligence and sense of humor that I usually find in men in their late 40s to late 50s to be the most attractive. That's been the case for me ever since I hit my mid 20s.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I'mAllIn said:


> Not me! I find a reasonably physically fit man with some gray in his hair and the calm, direct confidence and mature intelligence and sense of humor that I usually find in men in their late 40s to late 50s to be the most attractive. That's been the case for me ever since I hit my mid 20s.


Ahh, but see, of all the things you listed, the only thing that applies to the poll premise of physically attractive is reasonably fit with some grey hair. All those other things are non physical.

I think a way to more directly ask this question would be...which age group would you pick a random person from to look at?


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Cletus said:


> The hottest age is that of the current inhabitant of my lap - whatever that happens to be.
> 
> One of the great(?) things about getting older is the expanded range of women you find attractive.


That's funny because the older I got the more I know I wouldn't have the patients for some twenty-something who still hasn't learned any technique or self control and talks way too much.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I'mAllIn said:


> That's funny because the older I got the more I know I wouldn't have the patients for some twenty-something who still hasn't learned any technique or self control and talks way too much.


By "find attractive", I mean "would bang with duct tape over her mouth", if necessary. 

Sorry I wasn't clear


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Cletus said:


> By "find attractive", I mean "would bang with duct tape over her mouth", if necessary.
> 
> Sorry I wasn't clear


I guess that means she'd have to be hot enough to be willing to forgo oral.

Damn, this is devolving quickly and I'm still participating. Bad Yeti! Bad Yeti!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I have always found men of my sort of age attractive. So as I have got older men I find attractive has got older as well so I cant vote really.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Cletus said:


> By "find attractive", I mean "would bang with duct tape over her mouth", if necessary.
> 
> Sorry I wasn't clear


There are lots more fun things to do with duct tape, but I didn't know that until I slept with my first older man.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> I have always found men of my sort of age attractive. So as I have got older men I find attractive has got older as well so I cant vote really.


Thats typical with women. Of course this varies, but studies done say women find men 5-7 years older than them most attractive. Men, otoh, tend to cluster around periods of age where women are the most fertile, mainly early, mid 20's.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

I have always found men 41+ more attractive, even when I was young.

Harrison Ford in Patriot Games beats Han Solo.
Sean Connery in Indiana Jones or The Rock is much sexier than 007.
Patrick Dempsey on Greys is certainly mcdreamier than his 21 yr old self from Can't Buy Me Love.
Tom Selleck was so much hotter as Monika's BF on Friends than he was on Magnum PI
Brad Pitt in Thelma and Louise did nothing for me. Almost 50 Brad in WWZ, yes please.
65 yr old Denzel Washington is breathtaking.
Justin Theroux (The Leftovers) ex to Jennifer Aniston is just beautiful.
Jeffrey Dean Morgan, Negan from TWD, lord have mercy.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Bluesclues said:


> I have always found men 41+ more attractive, even when I was young.


I was like WTF, but I misread your username and thought you were a guy :rofl:

On topic, at 50+ most attractive is different than would want to bang IMO.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Bluesclues said:


> I have always found men 41+ more attractive, even when I was young.
> 
> Harrison Ford in Patriot Games beats Han Solo.
> Sean Connery in Indiana Jones or The Rock is much sexier than 007.
> ...


Thanks from the 48 year old!>


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> There is of course variation in individual cases, but throughout my life, I've always found the opposite sex to be most attractive at or near whatever my age was at the time.


I totally agree with this!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Difficult to say. I’m 39 but if I was single, I won’t lie, I would probably look for someone younger.

I think my brain will say ‘age doesn’t matter, any age is beautiful, and depends on the personality’ which is all true. But o e doesn’t have to exclude the other.

But biologically, I know I will gravitate towards a younger female. Doesn’t mean she has to automatically be shallow and stupid. 

Biologically, I kind of always selected females a bit like my investments: undervalued and not yet fully appreciated in ‘value’ and wait until they really blossom into spectacular ‘returns’ later on. 
Avoiding the ‘obvious’, ‘shiny’ things, that you could pay for dearly and that could take you under one day...Thing is, it’s better to ‘get them’ early, because once they know their value themselves, you could be screwed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

What age is most attractive?

Depends on what state I'm in.... 
... the age of consent varies from state to state.


(Just kidding! Just feeling unusually uncouth this evening)


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Young people are attractive of course but I'm truly amazed at mature women who are in good health and shape.

I can't deny younglings are vital and sexy. I could have picked up a twenty something gal with beautifully tremendous breasts tonight with no more effort than a smile and an invite.

I guess I have built in morality monitors that act as attraction inhibitors.

I stepped out of my usual polite and aloof attitude tonight and just smiled and was friendly with a young woman at a business. She responded with an open invitation.

Do many of us regulate our attraction based on moral and/or ethical considerations?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm much more likely to be attracted to "the age of her mind" more than her physical age. Both maturity and immaturity exist at all physical ages.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

A married friend asked me this recently. I was driving, she was in the car with me. Her single friends are enjoying the attraction and attention of younger guys, whereas she would be more inclined to notice men around our age or slightly older. I'd be similar. So, that puts my answer in the 41+ range. She did a double-take on a guy walking by, exclaimed, 'Like him... check him out!' Well-timed with the conversation, but I was focused on the road so had to take her word for it.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I'd like mental age around mine (50s), physical age from late 20s to 50s can be good. Anything younger than late 20s looks like a child to me.

Considering physical and mental age, 30s seems the absolute minimum, and even if I were not married, I wouldn't consider a long term relationship with anyone not at least in their 40s.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

You hit your peak as a woman in regards to physical appearance somewhere right around 28 years old. 

Women have a much steeper curve on the chart. Somewhere around 21 it shoots up rapidly and continues to skyrocket off the charts at around 28-31. Then it's a rapid decline from there. By 45 you're a shell of yourself looks wise. 

Men are ugly until around 28. You may be a looker at 20, but you are so stupid it doesn't matter how good you look. Somewhere around age 32 a boy grows into a man. Then he's not only got his looks, but by 32 he's finally let go of some dumb actions and decisions and moved on to making good ones. Still got a nice butt. Still got the muscle. His littls soldier still stands at attention fully. He may not have that tight bod of a 23 year old, rock hard abs, and more energy than 2 Hoover Dams. But, he's got plenty at 32. Not to mention by 32 you know damn well his income trajectory. Which, I don't give a damn what woman says what, money IS important to women, period. Some super hot guy working at the gas station vs a super hot doctor, all other things equal, 100/100 women are taking the doctor. Harder to tell his income trajectory when he's only 22.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I always wanted to invent a type of milkshake; if you drink it, you ‘age’ backwards and if you stop, you start ageing again. So you can go back and forth in your age!

I wish I knew my wife as a child (not in a creepy way), just to be friends, play in the sand pit or nurses and doctors that I always played as a kid with other girls etc.. I think it’s a shame time only goes forward. At least as far as our perception is concerned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I could see how this poll might be a good sociological study of emotional depth…


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> I could see how this poll might be a good sociological study of emotional depth…


Please explain. Peak physical attractiveness probably has more to do with one's age. 10 years ago my answer would have been different. I bet 10 years from now it will be different than what I put. Probably has more to do with that. At 25 I thought 19 and 20 year olds were the hottest. At 35, I think late 28-30 year olds are hottest, and a 19 year old doesn't do anything for me anymore.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

As one can see, this is largely an exercise in futility as many of the responses are adding other things such as likely emotional state for a given age, desire for a relationship, things beyond just pure physical attractiveness into the equation. The question is also asking about groups as a whole, and not individuals within a group.

I imagine if we picked 100 random sets of boobs from each age group, mixed them all up, and then asked the respondents to pick their top ten favorite sets, the majority would come from the two youngest age groups. Same with butts, legs, stomachs, and I image the same would hold true for women picking man parts.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Please explain. Peak physical attractiveness probably has more to do with one's age. 10 years ago my answer would have been different. I bet 10 years from now it will be different than what I put. Probably has more to do with that. At 25 I thought 19 and 20 year olds were the hottest. At 35, I think late 28-30 year olds are hottest, and a 19 year old doesn't do anything for me anymore.


You just illustrated my point. Because YOU evolve emotionally, your tastes "mature" as you do.

There is a specific type of person who will always state the same age or toss out rubbish like "women lost their 'sexual value' after 30." The people who do this are ALWAYS pretty much the same type.

You are not that type


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> You just illustrated my point. Because YOU evolve emotionally, your tastes "mature" as you do.
> 
> There is a specific type of person who will always state the same age or toss out rubbish like "women lost their 'sexual value' after 30." The people who do this are ALWAYS pretty much the same type.
> 
> You are not that type


I don't think I've ever been accused of having any sort of emotional evolution.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> You hit your peak as a woman in regards to physical appearance somewhere right around 28 years old.
> 
> Women have a much steeper curve on the chart. Somewhere around 21 it shoots up rapidly and continues to skyrocket off the charts at around 28-31. Then it's a rapid decline from there. By 45 you're a shell of yourself looks wise.
> 
> Men are ugly until around 28. You may be a looker at 20, but you are so stupid it doesn't matter how good you look. Somewhere around age 32 a boy grows into a man. Then he's not only got his looks, but by 32 he's finally let go of some dumb actions and decisions and moved on to making good ones. Still got a nice butt. Still got the muscle. His littls soldier still stands at attention fully. He may not have that tight bod of a 23 year old, rock hard abs, and more energy than 2 Hoover Dams. But, he's got plenty at 32. Not to mention by 32 you know damn well his income trajectory. Which, I don't give a damn what woman says what, money IS important to women, period. Some super hot guy working at the gas station vs a super hot doctor, all other things equal, 100/100 women are taking the doctor. Harder to tell his income trajectory when he's only 22.


Aww now, I've been told (embarassingly) I was "pretty" from about 13 on. 

Must have been the hair 🙄🙄

For me it's mostly always been their mental acuity plus physical although many times the little head did most of the thinking.

But an ltr with a goof ball? 

That was never in my playbook.

Today it's still intelligence and life experience, and common sense. 

Because I graduated early from college I was paranoid about women that wanted an ltr, in my little mind that was a risk to derailing me from career building coupled with as much fun as I possibly could have. Yet focusing on work.

Remember, at this point I'd been in school, and studying (when needed) all my life.

Well work gave me the opportunity to meet women from all over the country, that just added to the fun!

I always believed, still do, that if a woman isn't a worthy partner and teammate, well, she isn't for me.

Then I met DW, she was the proverbial hotty, and very common sensical and appears to love me. 

😎 which is still challenging at times even today, I'm sure, God love her.

Age of attractiveness? 

20 to 30 if purely physical observation. 

Complete package? 57 or 58 yrs is the perfect age. 

Just happens, DW is 57. (I'm pretty sure) maybe 58. 

❤❤❤


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I don't think I've ever been accused of having any sort of emotional evolution.


Yeah, yeah, you the dude 

But I'm onto you. There IS a softie who gets the idea of character in there


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I have to say I cannot really answer this objectively. All I can think about is my husband, who I consider objectively HOT and handsome, and he is over 50. When I think about actors a "drool" over (not really, but they are handsome), they are all over 40.

Of course, when I was in college, that was not the case, though Sean Connery was always a favorite lol.

I think how one cares for oneself affects this drastically. I know men my husband's age who just look....old and tired and slouchy. My husband takes care of himself and is energetic.

I am told I was pretty in high school, though I didn't feel as if I was. I did "feel" pretty in college. During much of 40's I was a lump. At least I felt like a lump a lot of the time. Much of that was due to depression and how I allowed it to take over. I was also fat. Yeah yeah yeah, "curvy." No hon, I was fat.

Now I get "admired" a lot. Even I notice it, and I NEVER notice that stuff. And I'm as old as I've ever been haha. I'm also not fat anymore. I know it get's the "curvy" crowd riled, but I really do think weight is the number one factor that affects a woman's outward attractiveness. You can have a big nose, annoying hair, bony feet, big ears, any size boobs......but if you're fat, you're invisible, and if you're thin with a healthy glow, you get noticed.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I don't think I've ever been accused of having any sort of emotional evolution.


People are looking at me strange now that I have burst out laughing :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Honestly I don't think I really have an age, I guess if I did it would be a 35 year range. Like 25-60? I guess I see attractive women at all ages. Younger does not mean hot for me. I remember when I first started working out of a college I would travel with my colleagues. I would always find it amazing that literally *any* woman under the age of 30 was hot to them. I would look at the girl and be like I don't see it. Don't get me wrong there are plenty of attractive women in their 20s...but they might as well be invisible to me. I am simply not interested. Not even as FWBs. As for dating if she isn't at least 35 I am not interested. I didn't have the best experiences when I tried that before, they simply want different things.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Maybe it's me, but I am a firm believer in age appropriate mates. I have worked with men that divorced their age appropriate spouses for much younger women. It was nauseating watching fiftyish men acting like children around their 20ish-30ish girlfriends, and chasing toddlers in their 60's, not to mention the disintegration of their relationships with their children from former relationships. My overriding question is, "What the hell do you talk about after the sexual part is over?" What common frames of reference? One gentleman of my acquaintance actually admitted he had more in common with his mother in law, than his wife. So, no, I find young females attractive, however, I believe that time washes away everything unnecessary, and true beauty is what is left over. My wife is a knockout at 64. I lust after her constantly. She still makes reference to her wrinkles. Yeah? So what. Not wrinkles, they're war wounds, accumulated from a real life, standing with me in the same foxhole. How, could I love anyone who had not experienced what we have experienced together?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Taxman said:


> My overriding question is, "What the hell do you talk about after the sexual part is over?" What common frames of reference?


There's no talking really. Its a transaction. Its not really even a relationship. Guy is trading money for sex with a younger girl. Girl is trading sex for some old guy's money. I don't have a problem with any of that. I get annoyed with the lies to save face though. Wish they would both just be open and honest about their transactions instead of trying in vain to convince everyone else of their relationship and love for one another.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Is this a post truth survey?


----------

